# Various pedal cars for sale !!



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

1948 murray torpedo ( Buick ) $350 + shipping







1953 Murray dipside $200 + shipping







1961 flat face Murray $225 + shipping







Custom built trailer powder coated aluminum deck new pedal car wheels and caps $350 + shipping


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

Also looking for trades !! Swamp cooler , passing mirror , adjustable visor , Vw accessories !!


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## miguelruiz (Jun 10, 2012)

Can i buy the torpedo pedal car for 200$ PLEASE!!! I am only 16 and have been saving up for a while now, i am a hugeee pedal car enthusiest and i love the older 1900-1980 all in general! And i am dying for this pedal car!


----------



## lil'joey (Jul 9, 2012)

do you still have the pedal cars


----------



## jgood (Sep 21, 2011)

very interested in the 48 torpedo do you still have it give me a call i live in ohio 419-296-5141 my name is john...


----------

